# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  Add to Ignore list: ताकि दुश्मनों के कारण आपका मुड और समय खराब न हो

## jethalal

मान लीजिए फोरम में किसी सदस्य के पोस्ट के कारण आपका मुड ऑफ हो जाता है.
वो आपके सूत्र में या आप किसी भी सूत्र में पोस्ट करे तो आपकी बात काटने के लिए आ जाता है, उसके साथ आपकी बिलकुल बनती नही है.या फिर आपको अन चाहे प्राइवेट मेसेज या विजिटर मेसेज भेज रहा है. 

तो ऐसे बन्दों से झगड कर अपना मुड खराब न करे.
इन को इग्नोर करने का तरीका बहोत आसान है.

अपनी प्रोफाइल की सेटिंग में जाए.
http://forum.hindivichar.com/usercp.php

अब edit ignore list पे क्लिक करे
http://forum.hindivichar.com/profile.php?do=ignorelist

और आपको जिस से भी परेशानी है उस बंदे का यूजर-नेम वहाँ पे लिख दे. वो अपने आप ही इग्नोर हो जाएगा.

अब वो बंदा कहीं भी पोस्ट करे आपको नही दिखेगा. *बिलकुल इस फोटो की तरह*




खास: नियामकों को इग्नोर लिस्ट में नही डाल सकते!!

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

very nice jetha ji. main sochti thi ki sirf msg hi  nahi kar payega ignore hua member.

very nice info

----------


## Dark Rider

सूत्र अच्छा है जेठालाल जी आपसे हमेशा अच्छे की ही उम्मीद रहती है

----------

